# can name american blues songs in the british r&b style before B R&B exists



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

with this style i refer the more acelerated rithym that invented i believe alexis korner and made famous for example rolling stones.
one song for example is i got to go by little walter


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

do you mean stuff like this?


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

norman bates said:


> do you mean stuff like this?


no, because this song is from 1964 and the stones exists and recorded. the B rhythm and blues played with great energy and emphasis on guitars, a high powered electric blues "wikipedia dixit"


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

marmo said:


> no, because this song is from 1964 and the stones exists and recorded.


yes, I've posted because they existed but they were still recording basically covers. But the piece is an enthralling r&b song based on guitar, so at least stylistically is could be what you're looking for or are you looking for something that is also a bit different?


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

yeah, they recorded covers but with the british r &b style with more acelerated rhythm emphasis on guitar and energy than chicago blues or the american r&b in the style of jimmy reed , think in blues rock if you don't understand me, well i need some songs in that style before the stones or exists. thanks


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You find the "more accelerated rhythm" in Jump Blues music. And in Chuck Berry, who was one of The Stones' biggest influences.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

what about something like this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Even if they're not what this cat is looking for these tunes deserve to be heard...

Starthrower is right - this is jump blues...


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

starthrower said:


> You find the "more accelerated rhythm" in Jump Blues music. And in Chuck Berry, who was one of The Stones' biggest influences.


yes but chuck berry or larry williams(a copy of little richard with talent like little) are rock and roll, for example john mayall and eric clapton, yardbirds, animals, or another english band, don't make rock and roll it's rock or british r&b i search songs but no in the classic style of rock and roll, for example the song i upload by little walter. thanks


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Jimmy Reed. Oh, he was good. The beat was so relaxed and laid-back it was almost in the next county. Unbelievable. It's no wonder so many rockers fell in love with the songs of the blues and black culture - it sounded real ... authentic. My first instrumental (woodwind) teacher at 12 was black and I was eternally grateful because he understood racial prejudice but it never stopped him, and he was well-versed as a professional musician in both classical and jazz. I completely lucked out and loved the blues. But coming back to Jimmy Reed… Oh yeah.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

this is a very good example, thanks, he had similarities in the voice with mick, like bo diddley in i'm a man. i named little walter well he had similarities with jim morrison in nobody but you


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Johnny Guitar Watson's voice has a similar timbre to Jagger. I think Broke and Lonely is the closest to the style the Stones adopted. The song is from 1958.


----------

